# From Today's Reading from Calvin



## KMK (Jan 21, 2009)

> For errors can never be uprooted from human hearts until true knowledge of God is planted therein. Calvin's Institutes, 1.6.3



Note to self: Preach the Word boldly and when hearts have been changed then go about correcting errors. (not the other way around)

-----Added 1/21/2009 at 05:52:02 EST-----



> As far as Sacred Scripture is concerned, however much froward men try to gnaw at it, nevertheless it clearly is crammed with thoughts that could not be humanly conceived. Let each of the prophets be looked into: none will be found who does not far exceed human measure. Consequently, those for whom prophetic doctrine is tasteless ought to be thought of as lacking taste buds. 1.8.2



Talk about pithy!


----------



## Semper Fidelis (Jan 21, 2009)

Isn't he poetic in his profundity!


----------



## Beoga (Jan 21, 2009)

Is Calvin saying in the first quote that error comes about because wicked men suppress and twist their knowledge of God?


----------



## KMK (Jan 22, 2009)

Beoga said:


> Is Calvin saying in the first quote that error comes about because wicked men suppress and twist their knowledge of God?



Here is the whole paragraph (although from a different edition)


> For if we reflect how prone the human mind is to lapse into forgetfulness of God, how readily inclined to every kind of error, how bent every now and then on devising new and fictitious religions, it will be easy to understand how necessary it was to make such a depository of doctrine as would secure it from either perishing by the neglect, vanishing away amid the errors, or being corrupted by the presumptuous audacity of men. It being thus manifest that God, foreseeing the inefficiency of his image imprinted on the fair form of the universe, has given the assistance of his Word to all whom he has ever been pleased to instruct effectually, we, too, must pursue this straight path, if we aspire in earnest to a genuine contemplation of God;—we must go, I say, to the Word, where the character of God, drawn from his works is described accurately and to the life; 67these works being estimated, not by our depraved Judgment, but by the standard of eternal truth. If, as I lately said, we turn aside from it, how great soever the speed with which we move, we shall never reach the goal, because we are off the course. We should consider that the brightness of the Divine countenance, which even an apostle declares to be inaccessible (1 Tim. 6:16), is a kind of labyrinth,—a labyrinth to us inextricable, if the Word do not serve us as a thread to guide our path; and that it is better to limp in the way, than run with the greatest swiftness out of it. Hence the Psalmist, after repeatedly declaring (Psalm 93, 96, 97, 99, &c). that superstition should be banished from the world in order that pure religion may flourish, introduces God as reigning; meaning by the term, not the power which he possesses and which he exerts in the government of universal nature, but the doctrine by which he maintains his due supremacy: because error never can be eradicated from the heart of man until the true knowledge of God has been implanted in it.


----------



## OPC'n (Jan 22, 2009)

I've been reading his institutes as a devotional and it is truly wonderful! Thanks for sharing...I don't remember reading that so maybe I'm reading it too fast!


----------



## KMK (Feb 7, 2009)

*From today's reading...*



> Let all those sharp-nosed faultfinders-whose highest desire is to drive the reverence for Scripture from their own and others' hearts-come into the open. Let them read John's Gospel: whether they want to or not, there they shall find a thousand sayings to arouse, at least, their dull minds-nay, I should rather say, to burn a dreadful brand upon their consciences for the restraint of their mockery. 1.8.11



Sharp-nosed: quick at faultfinding; captious. OED 

-----Added 2/5/2009 at 08:23:05 EST-----



> I really do not know whether it is expedient to borrow comparisons from human affairs to express the force of this distinction. Men of old were indeed accustomed sometimes to do so, but at the same time they confessed that the analogies they advanced were quite inadequate. Thus it is that I shrink from all rashness here: lest if anything should be inopportunely expressed, it may give occasion either of calumny to the malicious, or of delusion to the ignorant...But if some distinction does exist in the one divinity of Father, Son, and Spirit-something hard to grasp-and occasions to certain minds more difficulty and trouble than is expedient, let it be remembered that men's minds, when they indulge their curiosity, enter into a labyrinth. And so let them yield themselves to be ruled by the heavenly oracles, even though they may fail to capture the height of the mystery. 1.13.18 and 21



I have from time to time entered into this 'labyrinth' of which he speaks. It is more expedient to allow Scripture to speak for itself and allow certain things to remain a mystery.

-----Added 2/7/2009 at 03:36:43 EST-----



> And it would not even be useful for us to know what God himself, to test our moderation of faith, on purpose willed to be hidden. *When a certain shameless fellow mockingly asked a pious old man what God had done before the creation of the world, the latter aptly countered that he had been building hell for the curious.*
> 
> Let this admonition, no less grave than severe, restrain the wantonness that tickles many and even drives them to wicked and hurtful speculations. 1.14.1



It seems to me that PB excels in 'restraining the wantonness that tickles many', and I am thankful for it.


----------



## KMK (Feb 9, 2009)

> The theologian's task is not to divert the ears with chatter, but to strengthen consciences by teaching things true, sure, and profitable. 1.14.4



Another thing that I appreciate about PB!


----------



## Johan (Mar 3, 2009)

sjonee said:


> I've been reading his institutes as a devotional and it is truly wonderful!



That is to be applauded!


----------

